# Sunday 27th August



## Smiffy (Aug 7, 2017)

Have a game fixed up at Cooden on Sunday 27th with Richart.
Just wondered if anyone fancied joining us, be nice to get a little fourball up.
Teeing off 2.15pm.
Green fee would be Â£26.00 and course is in fantastic condition.


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2017)

Can't believe there is not a rush to play with us Rob.

Perhaps you shouldn't have mentioned I was playing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 8, 2017)

Can I be a possible :thup:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 8, 2017)

richart said:



			Can't believe there is not a rush to play with us Rob.

Perhaps you shouldn't have mentioned I was playing.

Click to expand...

I double checked my diary, triple checked actually...

Nope, still washing my hair that day...


----------



## Pants (Aug 8, 2017)

ScienceBoy said:



			I double checked my diary, triple checked actually...

Nope, still washing my hair that day...
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmmmmmmm

That's a bit rude SB.

If you haven't played there, why the comment?  If you have played there, why isn't your name top of the list?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 9, 2017)

Pants said:



			Hmmmmmmmmm

That's a bit rude SB.

If you haven't played there, why the comment?  If you have played there, why isn't your name top of the list?
		
Click to expand...

It would be but I'm actually at a family members birthday party.

Every time these games come up I'm desperate to play but sadly each time I can't.

Having played with Richart and met Smiffy s couple of times (thanks for hosting at East Brighton back in 2011) I feel a little banter is OK.

In reality I'm gutted I couldn't put my name down as my game is decent as is the company.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 9, 2017)

*Smiffy
Richart
Leftie
Liverpoolphil (possible).*

Still looking for a "definite"


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry Rob, just saw this but I'm already spoken for that weekend or else would be in.


----------



## richart (Aug 9, 2017)

ScienceBoy said:



			It would be but I'm actually at a family members birthday party.

Every time these games come up I'm desperate to play but sadly each time I can't.

Having played with Richart and met Smiffy s couple of times (thanks for hosting at East Brighton back in 2011) I feel a little banter is OK.

In reality I'm gutted I couldn't put my name down as my game is decent as is the company.
		
Click to expand...

 You are too young to play with the old duffers. Don't think Cooden has junior tees.:ears:


----------



## Pants (Aug 9, 2017)

ScienceBoy said:



			I feel a little banter is OK.
		
Click to expand...

Yup.  Me too


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 14, 2017)

If no definites yet Rob, I'll come along. Need to get back on a golf course!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 15, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			If no definites yet Rob, I'll come along. Need to get back on a golf course!
		
Click to expand...

Can I let you know Simon. I've got somebody coming back to me (apparently!!).
Rob


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 15, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Can I let you know Simon. I've got somebody coming back to me (apparently!!).
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Sure mate!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 18, 2017)

Fourball now confirmed.
Sorry Simon


----------

